# Waht's your favorite Southeast Centruy?



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Just wondering what everyone's favorite Century is in the Southeast?
I've done Mitchell and the Cherohala Challenge, both great. I'd like to do Six Gap and 3-State in the future.
Which are your favorites? The nastier the climbs the better. 
Let's hear it.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Try this one on for size. Only one climb, but's it's gut wrenching if you do the full century!!

http://www.englishmountainchallenge.com/


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheaha Challenge


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

The sprimg century in Charleston, SC. True, it's dead-ass flat, but where else can you sit in and finish with a sub-4 hour time? The finish time was 3:50 this year.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's another good flat century.

http://www.clarksvillecentury.com/


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

I have not done one yet but I will be doing the Hurt, Pain and Agony taking place in Wilkes county North Carolina in July. Its a metric centry which is good for a first timer I guess. The ride is partly on the BRP . I am totally stoked for it!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I've done most of the biggies around...3 State, Cherohala, 6 Gap...haven't done the organized ride for Cheaha but I go out there and train quite a bit. My favorite is probably Blood, Sweat & Gears in Boone, NC.


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

I am biased because of the location, but the Tour de Tuck is a WONDERFUL ride.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

Longest climb: Mt Mitchell
Steepest climb: Bridge to Bridge (ride 100 miles, then face the hardest 2.5 miles around)
Fun and not too hard: Blood Sweat and Gears
Longest descent: 6Gap (ride 80 miles, finish with 20 miles downhill)
Scariest descent: 6Gap (Hogpen gap, for those who want to go 60 mph)
Hardest (but not really Southeast): Mountains of Misery (120 mile option for more misery)


----------



## Silver Potato (Mar 18, 2009)

Without a doubt and without a second of hesitation 6-Gap is my all time favorite. The English Mountain Challenge mentioned earlier would be right up your alley but I have not done it. Cherahola is nice too but 6-Gap still takes the cake for me.


----------



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

Chatooga century which climbs Look out Mountain as well as the Cartersville Century is one of the best SAGAD rides


----------

